# P30 for home defense?



## tvphotog

Cost notwithstanding, what do you think of a P30 as a home defense weapon? I'm new to this, and was looking at the Walther PPQ. However, for someone who doesn't have much experience with handguns, I'm afraid that with the adrenaline pumping in an emergency in the middle of the night , it may not be the best choice for me to have a SA pistol with a short trigger pull like the PPQ. The longer pull of the P30, and the ability to get one with a manual safety makes more sense to me.

But how is the accuracy with that long trigger pull? Also, tell me the difference between the standard trigger and the L.E.M. Please educate me on this topic.


----------



## denner

Very fine HD pistol, after all it's an H&K. Go to the range and practice would be my advice. Especially the DA, and then the DA to SA transition. As far as explaining the LEM trigger, YouTube is your friend.


----------



## PT111Pro

It's a fine pistol. I have them both the P30 and the P30 SK. Nothing to complain about.


----------



## otisroy

+1 on P30. P30L for a little more barrel length and accuracy since you're not trying to conceal it.


----------



## boatdoc173

I love my HK guns especially the p30. That said, I decided a long time ago that they are too nice and too hard to replace to use for HD/SD. IF the cops take my glock 19, I can get a new one in 1 day and the cost is reasonable. JMHO


You will love the H-K P30 not matter what you do with it. I have LEM V1 triggers. Nice long pull. dead on accuracy FUN to shoot
train with whatever gun you want. You will not fear and accident if you do

best of luck


----------



## Shipwreck

The HK is a fantastic gun. I have two HKs myself, and owned 7 others in the past...

I personally prefer DA/SA... I have heard from others that you may wanna try the LEM trigger before you buy. You will either love it or hate it - nothing in between.

Anyplace near you that rents them?


----------



## muckaleewarrior

The P30 is a fine choice and the DA/SA trigger is great as far as I'm concerned. I use a P99 AS which has a striker fired DA/SA system for home defense. I also carry that type trigger with my P99 compact.


----------



## tvphotog

Shipwreck said:


> I have heard from others that you may wanna try the LEM trigger before you buy. You will either love it or hate it - nothing in between.
> 
> Anyplace near you that rents them?


One of the other guys here turned me on to a range in NJ that has three of them and I was there last week. I really enjoyed the smooth trigger pull if the LEM, right through to the break. I was very accurate with it. It's a keeper for me.


----------



## Bobshouse

It's obvious that you've been researching. The HK is a great choice.


----------



## boatdoc173

tvphotog said:


> One of the other guys here turned me on to a range in NJ that has three of them and I was there last week. I really enjoyed the smooth trigger pull if the LEM, right through to the break. I was very accurate with it. It's a keeper for me.


bought them before trying as my wife has arthritis and removing magazine WAS an issue. she now uses he r left hand to release the mags, hate the H+K line period--mor e for me   I LOVE them


----------



## ITC45ACP

Both the PPQ and the P30 are good choices. But since this is the HK thread, most of us will say go with the HK. The DA of the P30 is a long revolver like pull but the SA is super smooth; smoother than any striker fired pistol, even the PPQ. The only consideration I would mention is cost. The P30 is more expensive than the PPQ, but if you love the way the P30 feels and shoots, look at the P30SK to save a few hundred $$$'s; plus you can use the 15 round P30 mag in the P30SK with a mag sleeve to get the extra 5 rounds.


----------

